# Orcish Offer



## 2ndRateMind (Jun 2, 2013)

OK, so I started out ambitious. Not to mention greedy. I wanted an Orc Army, and an Empire Army.

But now, time and money limited, Ive decided to concentrate on Empire and Scenery.

That means I have some surplus greenskins.

These are: Orc Warriors Regiment, Goblin wolfriders regiment, Night goblins regiment, Goblins regiment, Goblin doom diver. Original boxes, opened, but otherwise intact.

I'd be willing to swap for scenery (preferred) or empire models. Post your offers, and we can work out the details later.

Best wishes, 2RM


----------

